# what code of track is Newqida? and what can it be usd with?



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

i am looking to aqquire newqida plastic track and other cheap g scale track but i need to know what track code newqida uses


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am chuckling a bit.

So the 3 brands I am familiar with:

Bachmann
New Bright
Newquida 

all seem to have the "rail joiners" cast into the rail itself... so different brands will not join together. Buying rail clamps will cost more than more track.

You can probably design or find a design to adapt one brand to another.

So your biggest worry is not the height of the rail but how to connect different brands to each other.

I'd pick one brand, and buy used off the different avenues that have already been suggested.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I am chuckling a bit.
> 
> So the 3 brands I am familiar with:
> 
> ...


ah but have a plan to 3D print jointer actully some other guy named greg elmassian was talking to me about something similar on a different forum about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

right, that was my reference on the adapter... were you thinking to have part plastic and part metal? That is weird sounding although I cannot think of any reason to say no.

I'd think that you making your own track from aluminum strips and making slots in your ties would look better and be cheaper, but I have not priced the 1/8" x 1/2" aluminum strips lately.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> right, that was my reference on the adapter... were you thinking to have part plastic and part metal? That is weird sounding although I cannot think of any reason to say no.
> 
> I'd think that you making your own track from aluminum strips and making slots in your ties would look better and be cheaper, but I have not priced the 1/8" x 1/2" aluminum strips lately.
> 
> Greg


well yes i would use just newqida but there are so few straight pieces that i have to mix with other track


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

oh something else should i really use th crazy expenisve brass track for my railroad


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

NorthwestGarrattGuy said:


> should i really use th crazy expenisve brass track


If you want it to last, then yes. But it doesn't have to be crazy expensive. Buy the 'used' and dirty stuff that someone just pulled out of his garden because he is moving and giving up trains. $3 ft for good track, and a lot less for old stuff.
There's a "G scale swap and shop" group on Facebook you should join if you are looking for inexpensive stuff.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> If you want it to last, then yes. But it doesn't have to be crazy expensive. Buy the 'used' and dirty stuff that someone just pulled out of his garden because he is moving and giving up trains. $3 ft for good track, and a lot less for old stuff.
> There's a "G scale swap and shop" group on Facebook you should join if you are looking for inexpensive stuff.


ok i am also thinking about joining the Puget sound garden railway soceity so more track


----------

